# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Διατομή καλωδίων

## trabant

Καλημέρα σας
  Από τον πίνακα του κλιμακοστασίου θέλω να τραβήξω αγωγούς για τον πίνακα του υπογείου.
  Επειδή δεν μπορώ να τραβήξω καινούριο σωλήνα, στον ήδη υπάρχων χωράνε:

5      καλώδια (3 φάσεις + ουδέτερο + γείωση) των 6 mm4 καλώδια      (2 φάσεις  + ουδέτερο + γείωση) των      10 mm + 1 καλώδιο  (3τη φάση) των 4 mm.
   Η ερώτησή μου  –ως ‘χόμπι ηλεκτρολόγος’ είναι εάν επιτρέπεται κάτι τέτοιο.
  Στην περίπτωση 2. η κατανομή των φορτίων και οι   ασφάλειες θα είναι ανάλογες της διατομής κάθε φάσης (L1 32A, L232A, L3 20A).
  Η συνολική κατανάλωση που θα έχω στο υπόγειο θα είναι το πολύ 25 KW γιαυτό σκέφτομαι και  την περίπτωση 2.
  Θα μπει επίσης και ρελιέ διαφυγής 40 A 30mA, εάν έχει κάποια σημασία η παραπάνω διαφορά.

  Ευχαριστώ Κώστας

----------


## Ανδρεου κυρικος

Σε μια παροχή τα ρεύματοφόρα πρέπει να είναι της ίδιας διατομής .όσο για το καλώδιο  volt troop = απόσταση Χ αμπέρ Χ mvolts / 1000

Δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνάς τα 4/100 της τάσης.   

Αυτό  για να βρεις το καλώδιο που πρέπει να χρησιμοποίησης και μετά να δεις αν μπορείς να το περάσεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Πόση ισχύς από τα 25kW αφορά τριφασικά φορτία;

----------


## trabant

Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν τριφασικά φορτία.
Ίσως συνδεθεί η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα.

----------


## trabant

Η απόσταση από τον πίνακα του κλιμακοστασίου μέχρι τον πίνακα του υπογείου είναι 5 μέτρα. Με maximum δυνατή κατανάλωση 25 ΚW τι καλώδιο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω;
Αφού η κάθε φάση θα μοιράζεται αντίστοιχα της διατομής του καλωδίου, πού είναι το πρόβλημα εάν η διατομή μιας φάσης είναι μικρότερη;

Ευχαριστώ Κώστας

----------


## FILMAN

> Η απόσταση από τον πίνακα του κλιμακοστασίου μέχρι τον πίνακα του υπογείου είναι 5 μέτρα. Με maximum δυνατή κατανάλωση 25 ΚW τι καλώδιο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω;
> Αφού η κάθε φάση θα μοιράζεται αντίστοιχα της διατομής του καλωδίου, πού είναι το πρόβλημα εάν η διατομή μιας φάσης είναι μικρότερη;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Κώστας



Ακόμα και αν μοιράσεις τα φορτία, θα έχεις 36Α ανά φάση, οπότε πας σε 10άρια καλώδια.
Απλώς αν τα φορτία ήταν τριφασικά, θα ήταν πιο ωραίο το λεπτότερο καλώδιο να ήταν ο ουδέτερος.

----------


## Ανδρεου κυρικος

Ρε Κώστα 

δώσε παραπάνω πληροφορίες αν θες,  τι διάμετρο σωλήνας έχεις, Τι τύπου   ασφάλειες θα χρησιμοποιήσεις? ,

----------


## xrhstosmp

φιλε Κωστα, εγω θα προτεινα τη "μικρη παροχη" 5χ6 με 32Α στην αναχωριση και 25αρες γενικες στον Υποπινακα του υπογειου .
γενικα οι "αλχημιες" ειναι επικινδυνες του τυπου 4 10αρια και 1 4αρι κλπ κλπ
25 ΚW ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ως αδυνατο να αποροφουνται ταυτοχρονα απο μια εγκατασταση , με ενα συντελεστη 70% αμεσως πεφτουμε στα 18....
τι χωρος θα γινει εκει? οικια?αν ειναι οικια... φτανει και περισευει!

----------


## trabant

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,
Ο σωλήνας έχει διάμετρο 13 mm. Αρχικά περάστηκαν 3 καλώδια ( Φάση, Ουδέτερο, Γείωση) των 10 mm. Στην πορεία όμως σκέφθηκα να ‘αναβαθμίσω’ το υπόγειο και προσπαθήσαμε να τραβήξουμε άλλες 2 φάσεις.  Αν και το τμήμα του σωλήνα που περνάει την πλάκα και είναι μέσα στον τοίχο είναι το πολύ 2 μέτρα, δεν μπορέσαμε να σπρώξουμε και τα 5 καλώδια παρά μόνο τα 4. Γιαυτό σκέφθηκα την λύση με μία φάση με καλώδιο 4 mm το οποίο περνάει άνετα.
Όχι  δεν μου αρέσουν και εμένα οι αλχημείες απλά  σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω και μια κουζίνα κάτω η οποία ανεβάζει αρκετά την κατανάλωση.
Άρα λοιπόν καταλήγω στα παρακάτω:
- Αναχώρηση από το κλιμακοστάσιο  με ασφάλειες 3 Χ 32 Α με 3 καλώδια των 6 mm για τον Υποπίνακα στο υπόγειο. 
Στο υπόγειο: 
- Γενικός  (τριπλός) διακόπτης,  3 ασφάλειες Χ 25 Α για τις 3 φάσεις 
- Ρελιέ  διαρροής 40 / 0,03 / 4.
- Φάση L1: 1 X 10 Α Φωτισμός + 2 Ρευματοδότες (Καλώδιο 1,5 mm)
                  1 X 16 Α Ρευματοδότες Α (Καλώδιο 2,5 mm)
                  1 Χ 16 Α Πλυντήριο (περιορισμένη χρήση)  (Καλώδιο 2,5 mm).
                  1 Χ 10 Α Εξωτερικός Φωτισμός (Καλώδιο 2,5 mm) + 1 εξωτ. Ρευματοδότης
- Φάση L2: 1 Χ 10 Α Φωτισμός + 1 Ρευματοδότες (Καλώδιο 1,5 mm)
                  1 X 25 A Ηλεκτρική κουζίνα (περιορισμένη χρήση) (Καλώδιο 6 mm)
                  1 Χ 16 Α Ρευματοδότες Β (Καλώδιο 2,5 mm)
- Φάση L3: 1 Χ 10 Α Φωτισμός + 2 Ρευματοδότης (Καλώδιο 1,5 mm)
                  1 X 16 Α Ρευματοδότες Γ  (Καλώδιο 2,5 mm). Σκέφτομαι το κύκλωμα αυτό
                  να είναι  ίσως εκτός  Ρελιέ  διαρροής επειδή θα έχω πάνω τον συναγερμό 
                  και έναν Server.
                  1 X 10 A  Λεβητοστάσιο (Καλώδιο 1,5 mm)
                  1 Χ 16 Α Γεώτρηση ( Αντλία) (Καλώδιο 2,5 mm)
Οι ασφάλειες των καταναλώσεων είναι όλες τύπου Β, εκτός από την  Γεώτρηση και τον καυστήρα που είναι τήξεως.
Αν και με τα παραπάνω η μέγιστη κατανάλωση βγαίνει 34 ΚW, η  μέγιστη πραγματική κατανάλωση που υπολόγισα δεν θα υπερβαίνει τα 25 ΚW. Η χρήση του χώρου θα είναι         ΄ οικιακή ΄. Τα παραπάνω βέβαια θα τα υλοποιήσει τελικά κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος. 
……. Μένουν και άλλοι στο σπίτι!
Ευχαριστώ και Καληνύχτα

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν κατάλαβα τον όρο "αλχημεία" όσον αφορά τη μικρότερη διατομή του ουδετέρου όταν έχουμε σημαντικά τριφασικά φορτία... Και φίλε trabant, αν οι γενικές σου ασφάλειες είναι 25Α, τί τη θέλεις την 25άρα στο κύκλωμα της κουζίνας; Μόνο για την καμπύλη B; Επίσης γιατί να μην βάλεις καμπύλη Β στον καυστήρα; Και καμπύλες C, D ή K στην αντλία; (Ανάλογα με την αντλία)

----------


## trabant

Φίλε Φίλιππε,
οι ασφάλειες τήξεως για καυστήρα και την γεώτρηση προΰπαρχαν και σκέφθηκα να μην τις πειράξω. Για τον καυστήρα έχεις δίκαιο, για την αντλία δεν ξέρω τα χαρακτηριστικά της.
Την 25άρα ασφάλεια στο κύκλωμα της κουζίνας την βάζω διότι η 20άρα μου φαίνεται μικρή σε περίπτωση Full χρήσης. 
Όσον αφορά την παροχή κατά την γνώμη σου θα ήταν καλύτερα να μπουν 3 φάσεις + γείωση με καλώδιο διατομής 10 mm και ο ουδέτερος να είναι 4 mm (ενδεχομένως και 6 mm εάν ‘στριμωχτούν’ αρκετά)
Ευχαριστώ Κώστας

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλε Φίλιππε,
> οι ασφάλειες τήξεως για καυστήρα και την γεώτρηση προΰπαρχαν και σκέφθηκα να μην τις πειράξω. Για τον καυστήρα έχεις δίκαιο, για την αντλία δεν ξέρω τα χαρακτηριστικά της.
> Την 25άρα ασφάλεια στο κύκλωμα της κουζίνας την βάζω διότι η 20άρα μου φαίνεται μικρή σε περίπτωση Full χρήσης.
> 
> Πιθανότατα σε καλύπτει η 20άρα (εγώ σπίτι μου τέτοια έχω βάλει, άλλωστε δεν πέφτει στα 20Α), αυτό που είπα ήταν ότι δεν έχει νόημα να βάλεις εκεί 25άρα εφόσον πριν από αυτή θα υπάρχει ήδη μια 25άρα, η γενική.
> 
> Όσον αφορά την παροχή κατά την γνώμη σου θα ήταν καλύτερα να μπουν 3 φάσεις + γείωση με καλώδιο διατομής 10 mm και ο ουδέτερος να είναι 4 mm (ενδεχομένως και 6 mm εάν ‘στριμωχτούν’ αρκετά)
> Ευχαριστώ Κώστας



Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν είχες τριφασικά φορτία που δεν φορτώνουν τον ουδέτερο. Εφόσον όλα σου τα φορτία είναι μονοφασικά, ο ουδέτερος θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να έχει την ίδια διατομή με τις φάσεις εφόσον υπάρχει η πιθανότητα κάποια φάση να είναι πλήρως φορτωμένη ενώ οι άλλες 2 καθόλου.

----------


## trabant

Φίλε Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις.
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω μερικά πράγματα…
Μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες –αν τεχνικός- δεν ήξερα ότι είχα ρελιέ διαφυγής και τι είναι.
Όταν χρησιμοποίησα για πρώτη φορά τον φούρνο της κουζίνας και μετά από λίγο έπεφτε κατάλαβα τι κάνει. Όταν τράβηξα την κουζίνα πού πριν μερικές μέρες είχε συνδεθεί από ηλεκτρολόγο και είδα ότι η πίσω λαμαρίνα είχε λυγίσει στο κέντρο από το χοντρό καλώδιο της παροχής κατάλαβα και γιατί.
Όταν πήγα να ελέγξω –τεστ- στον κάτω όροφο εάν λειτουργεί το ρελέ, είδα ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Όταν άνοιξα τον πίνακα και είδα πώς ήταν συνδεδεμένος κατάλαβα πώς τόσα χρόνια δεν λειτουργούσε.
Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά και στα υπόλοιπα είδα πώς η σύνδεση του θερμοσίφωνα (ο οποίος δεν είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ) ήταν ο ουδέτερος στην ασφάλεια 20 Α και η φάση στον διακόπτη 40 Α. Ίσως για μερικά από τα παραπάνω να μην ευθύνεται κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά ο πρώην ιδιοκτήτης.
Το ξέρω πώς τα ηλεκτρολογικά δεν είναι για να παίζει κανείς, αλλά για τα βασικά  θέλω να ξέρω γιατί. 
Είναι καλό να πιστεύει κανείς, ακόμη καλύτερα όμως να μπορεί και να ελέγχει.

Κώστας

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλε Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις.
> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω μερικά πράγματα…
> Μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες –αν τεχνικός- δεν ήξερα ότι είχα ρελιέ διαφυγής και τι είναι.
> Όταν χρησιμοποίησα για πρώτη φορά τον φούρνο της κουζίνας και μετά από λίγο έπεφτε κατάλαβα τι κάνει. Όταν τράβηξα την κουζίνα πού πριν μερικές μέρες είχε συνδεθεί από ηλεκτρολόγο και είδα ότι η πίσω λαμαρίνα είχε λυγίσει στο κέντρο από το χοντρό καλώδιο της παροχής κατάλαβα και γιατί.
> Όταν πήγα να ελέγξω –τεστ- στον κάτω όροφο εάν λειτουργεί το ρελέ, είδα ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Όταν άνοιξα τον πίνακα και είδα πώς ήταν συνδεδεμένος κατάλαβα πώς τόσα χρόνια δεν λειτουργούσε.
> Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά και στα υπόλοιπα είδα πώς η σύνδεση του θερμοσίφωνα (ο οποίος δεν είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ) ήταν ο ουδέτερος στην ασφάλεια 20 Α και η φάση στον διακόπτη 40 Α. Ίσως για μερικά από τα παραπάνω να μην ευθύνεται κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά ο πρώην ιδιοκτήτης.
> Το ξέρω πώς τα ηλεκτρολογικά δεν είναι για να παίζει κανείς, αλλά για τα βασικά θέλω να ξέρω γιατί. 
> Είναι καλό να πιστεύει κανείς, ακόμη καλύτερα όμως να μπορεί και να ελέγχει.
> 
> Κώστας



Χαχα, και λίγα είδες!

----------

